# JOLIE IS 11 WEEKS OLD TODAY! BOOMER IS 5 WEEKS OLD TODAY!



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I took pictures just minutes ago:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwww so cute


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Such cuties!!!!! Gosh they are growing fast!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! That Boomer is gorgeous! And little Jolie's just a doll. It must be a riot with those two little babies in the house!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love Jolie. She's so purty.

I love Boomer. I want to squeeze him.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

too cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow they're lovely!!!! the best of friends lol :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

WOOHOO!! New Jolie pictures!! Boomer is so cute and chubby! 


WOW, that's awesome..Jolie turned 11 weeks TODAY? Butterfly turns 11 weeks TOMORROW! :lol: :lol: Not only do they look alike, they're were born one day apart from each other!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Their sooo cute and huggable!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Either you have enormous feet... or very small chi's. I'm guessing it's the latter.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Theyre so cute playing together  What sweeties


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Either you have enormous feet... or very small chi's. I'm guessing it's the latter.


LOL I noticed that too! You can fit both of them in one shoe!! Cute!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Either you have enormous feet... or very small chi's. I'm guessing it's the latter.
> ...


LMAO! My footies are real small..the shoes are size 6. :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Wow..you do have small feet. I have some big fat feet. I wear a size 10-11


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Wow..you do have small feet. I have some big fat feet. I wear a size 10-11


 :lol: Littlehead & big feet :lol:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my!!.....I want that chocolate sweetie!!.....Soooo Cute!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

waht sweeties! and my sneakers would not be caught on film lmao! :?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> LittleHead said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..you do have small feet. I have some big fat feet. I wear a size 10-11
> ...


:lol: :lol: I like that one!! Hey, it's true though!  

I have big feet, Britney has a little head, and than since Butterfly is still a baby she's tiny head! :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those pictures are sooooo cute!! What sweet babies you have!!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## joy (Aug 4, 2005)

Their soooo adorable!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Wow..you do have small feet. I have some big fat feet. I wear a size 10-11


Don't feel bad. Your feet are small. I wear a size 14 1/2 in womens shoes. I shop in the same store as the transvestites. Oddly enough, they only make glittery platform and spiked heel shoes in size 14 1/2. That's why I wear Chuck Taylors.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww cutie pies x2! double trouble!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg they are 2 stunning little babies!!

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> LittleHead said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..you do have small feet. I have some big fat feet. I wear a size 10-11
> ...


WOW!!! How tall are you?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> WOW!!! How tall are you?


I'm 6'1". I'm the shortest person in my family.  

Mom's 6'2", my sis is 6'4" and my dad is 6'9". I also wear the smallest shoe in my family. AND, I have the smallest dog. :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so very sweet


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

how adorable :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! How tall are you?
> ...


I envy you...you'll never know the frustration of shortness. I can't even see over the dang counter at walmart. My husband, who's 6' sees the world a whole lot differently than i do, such as,,,,he can see things in a room that i can't and therefore am unaware of.

I used to have a friend who was 6'1". (she passed away) I am only 5' so we looked funny together! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jolies mum ur babies are so cute , they are teeny-tiny and absolutley gorgeous :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

wow, they are irresistable! Great name too! Jolie!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I envy you...you'll never know the frustration of shortness. I can't even see over the dang counter at walmart. My husband, who's 6' sees the world a whole lot differently than i do, such as,,,,he can see things in a room that i can't and therefore am unaware of.


Don't envy me and here's why: shoes don't fit, clothes are always too short, it's impossible to find a sports car with enough leg room, people ALWAYS ask you if you play basketball, your feet hang over the end of the bed (and in Europe, your legs from the knee down hang off the bed), four words - The Jolly Green Giant, and, the most important thing... when you're in trouble, you're easy to spot in a crowd.

I would pay good money to be about 5'9" with a size 10 or smaller shoe.


----------

